# Has anyone used FERTILAID to help with Conception?



## todye4_24

I want to ask if anybody has tryed or knows of the pill FERTILAID? I am considering trying it, it seems to check out and the raves :happydance: from previous customers seems really good :happydance:. But I just wanna know if anyone on here has or had a personal experience with these pills?!!! I have been TTC for 6 cycles now :hissy:! Thanks so much to anyone who responds!!

:hug: BABYDUST :hug:


----------



## Jem88

i tried it last month, but only had a months supply, it didnt help us concive but i did notice more CM, i would try Angus cactus tho coz its just the same but cheaper, thats what i'd use if i was going to again, but i read that youve to take it for about 3 month for it 2 be at its full effect.


----------



## britbee18

My husband and I just purchased 2 months supply for me. I'm hoping it will help regulate my periods and then help us to concieve. I was diagnosed with PCOS about 5 years ago and we've been TTC for a little over a year now. So far, no luck. The doctor did tell me that when I decided I wanted to get pregnant, that I'd need assistance. Such as pills or shots. That concieving on my own would be super hard to impossible.

That's what led us to FertilAid. Now that we've tried it on our own with no results, I'm going to start with the FertilAid pills. We wanted something with natural herbs first. We've heard so many negative reviews about Clomid and other prescription pills that it kind of put us off. I hate taking any sort of medication to begin with, so natural is what I want to try first.

I'll keep ya updated! Hoping it works!


----------



## tanya4maz

i have tried fertilaid for 3 weeks now... and have a positive preg test result today!!!
i have been trying for a baby since november with no luck. i was told by the doc that due to depo injection it can take upto 12-18mnth before i can get pregnant, so instead of waiting we bought the product from the net with the hope if it works it works f not then we'll just wait as been adviced by the doc.

we are so happy as we didn't expect to get the result so soon.


----------



## tanya4maz

same here i have read so many negatives about clomid and other pills.... so thats what us got us tempted to try fertilaid because it has natural herbs in and regulates your period too...


----------



## tanya4maz

i have tried fertilaid for 3 weeks now... and have a positive preg test result today!!!
i have been trying for a baby since november with no luck. i was told by the doc that due to depo injection it can take upto 12-18mnth before i can get pregnant, so instead of waiting we bought the product from the net with the hope if it works it works f not then we'll just wait as been adviced by the doc.

we are so happy as we didn't expect to get the result so soon.


----------



## gimmebabies

Hi Tanya4Maz, 
I am wondering how your pregnancy is going.
I would love to hear a success story for fertilaid. I got pregnant using it 2 years ago and then I miscarried. I am taking it again and about to start ttc with it again. I am a little nervous about it, though I am pretty sure the miscarriage was unrelated... I hope.


----------



## tanya4maz

hi gimmebabaies,
it was a great product to get bfp.. but unfortunatley i miscarried at 6wks. i was devasted and was thinking if its related to the herb i was taking.. i hav waited a month and now desperate to concieve again so i am trying it again this month but only upto my ovulation date. i am on fertility friend charting my temp and using opk too. i am post ovulation now, fingers crossed to get a bfp and carry to a full term, please pray for me.
baby dust to gimmiebabies and all the women ttc.


----------



## baby1moretime

oh no so sorry for your loss Tanya maybe it is to do with the herbs in fertilaid, check out this link https://www.sisterzeus.com/Abortif.htm check that none of the herbs in the pill are on here as these are obviously natural ways to end pregnancy Good luck ladies xox


----------



## PalmerWife

Hi there!

I have been on fertilaid for almost 2 weeks. I have notice a lot more cm, but other than that, no difference to me yet. But i am hoping and praying that my time will come soon for a :bfp:!!!! 

I havent been on it long, but even the smallest difference is a huge difference to me!:smug:


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

I you look at the active ingredients in fertilaid you can see that there are cheaper versions. I have recently been taking agnus castus (vitex) which seems to be the main ingrediant in fertilaid. Vitex is the ingrediant that has been shown to work in research anyway. When I ordered fertilaid, it got stuck at customs and they put a £50 postage/customs charge on it. I had already paid about £60 for a 2 month supply and so it was really pricey! xxx


----------



## LDD

Hi everyone,

My wife is currently pregnant and she is in her 19th week. We tried TTC for one year but nothing happened. This led us to FertilAid. My wife is the type that does a lot of research before she is willing to try a new product. She heard a lot of positive feedbacks from many forums. Therefore, she bought one for herself and one for me. After taking it for about 3 weeks, my wife got pregnant. She stopped all herbal supplements after she knows she is pregnant. 

For us, FertilAid definitely lend us a helping hand. I just think you have to follow the instructions closely. We still log onto other forums, we continue to hear successful conceive stories from couples that used FertilAid. You just have to try the product for a while.


----------



## kaykaysmom

Congrats!!! Me and DH started it this month we are on month 13 so hopefully we will get lucky!!


----------



## LDD

Wish you and your DH luck. My wife also used FertilAid CM and she also drank the FertilTea at that time. I guess it doesn't hurt to try everything and when you are pregnant, you must stop everything immediately. 

Good luck again to you and your DH. If you have any questions, feel free to share it with us.

LDD


----------



## tanya4maz

hello ladies again,
considering that i had take fertilaid after depo-provera and became pregnant, but unfortunately lost had m/c at 6wks in april. i gave it two cycle after the m/c and got became desperate to get bfp again. at 1st i kept blaming the fertilaid until i did some research and also contacted the company who reassured me its a doctor's made herbs for making u conceive not m/c...

this time i was being extra careful and planned how i am going to do it different this month, firstly.. i got basal therm to do my tempin and charted it everday and also got ovulation kit so that i knew when my ovulation date is and soon as i ovulated i stopped taking the fertilaid and straight moved onto the multivitamin to give me all the nutritient i need.

i am now 13weeks pregnant and had my scan at 9 weeks to know and see that my baby is perfectly fine and healthy.

so.... no it wasn't the herbs that is the reason to m/c.. it was nature making us blame what we think caused it. i know it couldn't be so i took fertilaid with planned pregnancy to prove me wrong... AND IT DID!!!

best of luck to all the girls. mwah


----------



## LDD

Congratulations. Yeah, my wife and I also have successful with FertilAid. Just don't give up and keep on trying.


----------



## Adiva

Hi,all of you out there who are desperate for a baby as I as I tried fertilaid and after just 2 months using it a I become pregnant and had a beautiful baby girl who I adore. Don't give up but I know thank to the pills I was able to have this bundle of joy in my life. Good luck to all and however long it takes do not despair. It will happen. Remember relax!!!! Katie


----------



## Benim

Wow! I can't wait to try it. Wish me luck. Baby dust to all of us ^_^

I'm happy with all people around me who pregnant but deep deep down
I'm so upset with myself no one understand I loss a year ago and still hurt me when
*my family member have a great new ya!! i'm pregnant.*
*
Still sad I can't get rid of it. I'm honestly really want my baby back. *


----------



## Benim

I'm on fertilaid first day today and I did order 1 for my DH hopefully it arrive soon.

*Congratulations with you all BFP.*


----------



## catnip7500

I was on it in 2006 when I got my bfp. My son was born a healthy 9lbs 7oz sept 2007. Just ordered some for both of us now that we are ttc again. Good luck!


----------



## minuet

I started this in the hopes it would get my hormones in order, as I have extremely irregular periods - we're talking 1 or 2 a year. When a period started naturally in February I started taking Fertilaid from CD1, and 30 days later AF showed up! 
I am so excited, this is truly rare for me and it's all due to Fertilaid!


----------



## lilyannabella

I started fertilaid on march 16 to help me to conceive. I have PCOS and extremely irregular cycles. I hope fertilaid help my hubby and I finally get a BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## minuet

lilyannabella said:


> I started fertilaid on march 16 to help me to conceive. I have PCOS and extremely irregular cycles. I hope fertilaid help my hubby and I finally get a BFP!!!!!!!

I hope so to! Don't give up, give it at least a few months to work on your system. :)


----------



## lilyannabella

minuet said:


> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> I started fertilaid on march 16 to help me to conceive. I have PCOS and extremely irregular cycles. I hope fertilaid help my hubby and I finally get a BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope so to! Don't give up, give it at least a few months to work on your system. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I wont...I really don't want to go back on clomid so I'm trying every and anything I can to get this baby moving lol :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

I just ordered it for me and DH. Do you take it like a prenatal vitamin or do you take it with prenatal vitamin?


----------



## minuet

Stinas said:


> I just ordered it for me and DH. Do you take it like a prenatal vitamin or do you take it with prenatal vitamin?

I definitely wouldn't take it along with a prenatal. Reason being is if you read the ingredients list, Fertilaid includes everything that comes in a prenatal. So you'd be double dosing and that may be unhealthy with some of the ingredients.


----------



## Stinas

I thought so. 
Are you still taking it?


----------



## minuet

Stinas said:


> I thought so.
> Are you still taking it?

Yes. A few days left to see if it causes me to have a second 27 day cycle or not. I have a thread in the OPK test gallery if youre interested.


----------



## Stinas

Just got it in today....started taking it tonight. 

Sure! Whats the link?


----------



## minuet

Stinas said:


> Just got it in today....started taking it tonight.
> 
> Sure! Whats the link?

 Ah sure hope it works for you! You're welcome to post in my thread and keep me updated on how fertilaid is for you.

Here's the link to my thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulation-tests/919391-first-cycle-using-opks-posting-pics-daily.html


----------



## Miss porter

tanya4maz said:


> i have tried fertilaid for 3 weeks now... and have a positive preg test result today!!!
> i have been trying for a baby since november with no luck. i was told by the doc that due to depo injection it can take upto 12-18mnth before i can get pregnant, so instead of waiting we bought the product from the net with the hope if it works it works f not then we'll just wait as been adviced by the doc.
> 
> we are so happy as we didn't expect to get the result so soon.


----------



## Miss porter

Congrats im i been useing them sense january 4 and january 25 i been on them for 3 weeks when can i take a pregnancy test


----------

